# Hello from Poland



## Tobiasz (Oct 25, 2013)

Hi, I'm new here, from Poland and still living here but it won't be long I suppose.  Planned destination is Canada.
Anyway if you have any questions related to Poland I'll be glad to answer.


----------



## Dataram (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi Tobiasz
Please advise that if i come as working or visit visa in Poland, can i apply for PR ? What is the system to get PR in Poland ? Thanking you


----------



## DavidMac (Dec 4, 2014)

Tobiasz said:


> Hi, I'm new here, from Poland and still living here but it won't be long I suppose.  Planned destination is Canada.
> Anyway if you have any questions related to Poland I'll be glad to answer.


Hello! Where are you planning to move in Canada?! I hope that you get the chance and go, I love Canada!


----------



## paulusph (Nov 17, 2015)

Hey there, 

can you tell me which city offers more opportunities for job seekers: Warsaw or Krakow?

Thanks!


----------



## Mitch1717 (Nov 7, 2014)

*Ancestors*

Can you tell how to find out more about my ancestors from Warsaw? Thank you


----------

